# Exchange-Server - Mails weiterleiten



## aquasonic (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage: Wenn ich einen Exchange-Server habe, kann ich dann auf dem E-Mails von einem X-beliebigen Mail-Server (z.B. die von meinem Provider) via POP3 abrufen und dann von  meinem PC über den Exchange-Server connecten und die Mails vom Provider darüber abrufen

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ihr meint...Wusste nicht genau in welches Forum ich es posten soll, deswegen habe ich es hierhin geschrieben ;-)


----------

